# Die Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay: Clip "Präsident Snows Ansprache"



## FlorianStangl (25. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay: Clip "Präsident Snows Ansprache"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay: Clip "Präsident Snows Ansprache"


----------



## lars9401 (25. Juni 2014)

Da haut ihr mit eurem Trailer-Vorschau-Bild ja gleich nen richtigen Spoiler raus.


----------



## Amboss (26. Juni 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Da haut ihr mit eurem Trailer-Vorschau-Bild ja gleich nen richtigen Spoiler raus.


Najaaaaa.....wenn ich mich richtig an die Bücher erinnere, dann sollte das auch in den ersten 5-10 Minuten des Films schon klar sein, dass Peeta im Capitol ist. Wird ja auch schon am Ende des zweiten Teils erwähnt. Was dort mit ihm passiert, wird ja nicht verraten und auch der Trailer teast es ja eigentlich nur.


----------



## lars9401 (26. Juni 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Najaaaaa.....wenn ich mich richtig an die Bücher erinnere, dann sollte das auch in den ersten 5-10 Minuten des Films schon klar sein, dass Peeta im Capitol ist. Wird ja auch schon am Ende des zweiten Teils erwähnt. Was dort mit ihm passiert, wird ja nicht verraten und auch der Trailer teast es ja eigentlich nur.



Am Ende von Teil 2 hieß es aber nur, dass das Kapitol ihn hat. Da hörte man nichts davon, dass man Peeta umgekrempelt hat, auch wenn man sich das vielleicht denken konnte.


----------



## Amboss (27. Juni 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Am Ende von Teil 2 hieß es aber nur, dass das Kapitol ihn hat. Da hörte man nichts davon, dass man Peeta umgekrempelt hat, auch wenn man sich das vielleicht denken konnte.



Ja, aber keine Panik, falls du die Bücher nicht kennst. Ist in etwa so, als würde man bei "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" ein Bild vom Eisplaneten sehen. Es ist der Beginn der Geschichte oder im Falle von Mockingjay dreht sich halt auch viel darum, dass das Capitol Peeta hat. Glaub, man könnte keinen wirklichen Trailer ohne diese Info machen.


----------

